# Unable to activate second tuner



## tlendway (Nov 22, 2002)

Forgive me if this is a dumb question, I just had my DSR6000 hooked up today. The receiver will not allow me to record on one channel then watch another (it warns me the recording will have to terminate to change channels). My understanding is that this unit has two tuners, right? (I purchased it from American Satellite as a "renewed" unit, so it came with only a poor photocopy of the original manual.)

I called Directv, they said everything on their end is set up correctly. On my end, I watched the installer put in the dual-LNB dish and connect both feeds to the receiver.

What am I missing? I've been through all the setup screens, cannot seem to find any reference to a second tuner. The Directv rep wants to blame the install, but is that the only possibility?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Check your software version. If it has 2.0, it will have to download new software before the second tuner will work.


----------



## ADent (Jul 7, 2002)

When you do get 2.5, you will need to redo the satellite setup to let it know you have two tuners hooked up.


----------

